# The Foreigner



## Veho (Jun 28, 2017)

Jackie Chan is old but still kicks ass, only more slowly. 

Trailer oop: 

​


More and more action movie stars are getting old and decrepit and we're getting more and more movies with retired badasses coming out of retirement to commit one last act of badassery. We also have a lot of aging viewers so parenthood themes abound. So we get more and more movies about aging fathers coming out of retirement to protect / avenge their family, and not that many campy young heroes saving cheerleaders. Until the cycle repeats. 


Thoughts?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow. Thoughts, let me start out by saying Jackie Chan is my ultimate...guy really, not just actor, I worship the ground he walks on, such an integral part in my childhood. Life was basically Jackie Chan, Pokemon, Dragon Ball, and for the most part that still carries on. I say all that, just to drop this, I haven't seen a Jackie Chan movie released after 2009, which was Shinjuku Incident. I recommend that, it's not a Jackie Chan movie at all, it's basically the guy just acting, for someone who is conscious of his hero status, being a role model, to see him do R-rated movies, it has to be for a reason, he has to really like the material. So that movie being such a huge departure, it paid off, he knows how to cast himself basically, it's a really good crime/drama movie. He fights only once, but like any middle aged fucker does, flailing around in one scene, that's it.

I'm guessing this is rated R? I don't know, and I was thinking it's a Hollywood thing, which to be honest, Chan hasn't had a good history of Hollywood movies, and I think he would agree on that. But, I assume it's a British/Hong Kong production given the setting, the actors being primarily English, and I saw what looks to be a Hong Kong production company in a brief picture showing the production studios behind this. This reminds me of something, I'm trying to think, a movie where they clearly aged the guy because he just looks too good for his age. It's escaping me, a movie, I can't remember. The point is, Jackie Chan doesn't look like that, they gave him a more weathered look, he still looks very good for his age, north of 60 now. I didn't get an IRA impression, I thought it was modern day, and it kind of felt eerie because of recent terrorist attacks in London, wasn't there a bombing in England a few years ago?

I'm glad you shared the trailer, I probably would not have known about it, looks pretty damn good, and perhaps this will be the one that breaks the new Jackie Chan movie drought. There's really no major reason for that, I just find myself going to his older films, I mean you have a guy that's made well over 100 movies, you get lost in his filmography and don't progress into whatever he does lately. Looks to be some good ol' martial arts, but a lot of it features some slick Western style action movie stuff, acting as a more edgier version of his fluffy Hollywood outings. And Pierce Brosnan, cool. I've never seen a Bond movie actually, I was about to say that was Timothy Dalton, a former Bond as well, but I saw him in Hot Fuzz and Penny Dreadful, more familiar with him, damn they look alike nowadays being old.

Anyways I look forward to this movie, I think this would complete the old action movie star return to glory trend that has happened since Rambo 4. You had Stallone's comeback, Arnie's return, JCVD, uhm, I guess Harrison Ford, and now Jackie Chan. Yes I left out Bruce Willis, for a good fucking reason.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2017)

The more cynical pondering of this trend is for them to be films aimed at divorced dudes that want to think they still have it. That is probably a bit cynical even for me though.

Guess it can be some kind of sequel to The November Man in my head, or at least that but hopefully better edited. Speaking of editing I shall continue to link up the following every time I deem it relevant


I too am wary of martial arts films from Chinese/Japanese/Thai... martial artists made outside China/Japan/Thailand..., however the European stuff tends to be slightly better (think Kiss of the Dragon, Unleashed/Danny the Dog, though Jet Li seems like he had some better efforts to his name so I might not be observing a trend).

All this said I might even go see this in a cinema if I can find it playing at a good one.



RustInPeace said:


> JCVD


If you wanted something from him can I suggest Enemies Closer. It is very silly but the evening I watched it it was exactly what I wanted.

I suppose we now have to wait for Dolph Lundgren's effort here as well, unless I want to count Command Performance (which I possibly could actually).


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2017)

Since you've mentioned JCVD, here's a teaser for his latest project:


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> snip.



That video is fantastic, I forgot how I got introduced to that, and who showed me it, but it perfectly explains Chan's work, and really how easy it was for a kid to get into him. A boy in particular, action, cool, comedy, laughs, that's boyhood in a nutshell. That's still me now, I love action, and I love funny stuff (I wouldn't say comedy strictly, nowadays low budget trash does more for me than blatant comedy movies).

With Van Damme, I was referencing without dropping the movie title, Expendables 2. There's the self-titled movie, but that's him acting, I'm talking action only. Just a quick google of Enemies Closer, is he a bad guy in that? He seems to be better as a bad guy, I really thought he stole the show in Expendables 2. As for Dolph Lundgren, Skin Trade? Very good action movie, leaves itself open for a sequel given the ending, all-star lineup of Tony Jaa, Michael Jai White, little appearances by Peter Weller and Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa (aka Shang Tsung in Mortal Kombat), great stuff, I think it's still on Netflix. Jet Li, I never bothered researching who produced those movies you mentioned, I definitely know Kiss of the Dragon, France setting, didn't think of action movies by regions of the world at that time really, I haven't seen that movie since I was a kid. 

Actually apart from Expendables, which that itself is a bit debatable, these comeback action movies are not Hollywood outings, so yeah. Fuck Hollywood.




Veho said:


> Since you've mentioned JCVD, here's a teaser for his latest project:




Oh that was part of Amazon's pilot competition where they showed various pilots, and viewers voted on what gets the greenlight. Unfortunately this one didn't get it, which is a shame, I really liked the pilot. Didn't expect it to just be a 30 minute episode, but still really good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah he is a bad guy, and I thought you were referencing the film of the same name.

Skin Trade is sitting in my pile of films to watch, looked really like something I would do but seems like it got lost in the shuffle. Might do that later.

I never bothered to see any of the expendables films. From the trailers I got the impression it was not for me, and then the early reviews came and said much the same.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah he is a bad guy, and I thought you were referencing the film of the same name.
> 
> Skin Trade is sitting in my pile of films to watch, looked really like something I would do but seems like it got lost in the shuffle. Might do that later.
> 
> I never bothered to see any of the expendables films. From the trailers I got the impression it was not for me, and then the early reviews came and said much the same.



Skip 3, it's extremely underwhelming, being PG-13 didn't help it at all, went too much into awkward comedy shit. It's a case of first being the best, second is fine with Chuck Norris' cameo, Arnie's heightened role, and as said, JCVD being a great villain, but I didn't like the final fights. Scott Adkins was underused, he was JCVD's right hand man, I haven't seen the Undisputed movies, but from clips I have seen, the guy's a beast. His fight with Statham was dreadful due to the lightning, actually that Jackie Chan video you linked features clips of that. And Stallone v. Van Damme, better lighting, it's okay, but it could've been better. That one scene in the first movie where it's Arnie, Stallone, Willis, just can't beat that. The hype for that first movie was so real, and it delivered. Number 2 passed me by, I didn't really see it until a year after its release. Anyways, go for 1 at least. Eric Roberts, Stone Cold Steve Austian, also really good in that.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Oh that was part of Amazon's pilot competition where they showed various pilots, and viewers voted on what gets the greenlight. Unfortunately this one didn't get it, which is a shame, I really liked the pilot. Didn't expect it to just be a 30 minute episode, but still really good.


That's a shame, I thought he got at least one season.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2017)

Came across this one today: 




Interdasting.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 12, 2017)

Veho said:


> Came across this one today:
> 
> 
> Interdasting.



Did you see the first reboot? Is it good? Batista was Tong Po, good casting on that part. I haven't seen it. Seems more star studded here, and nice to see Christopher Lambert getting some work.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Did you see the first reboot? Is it good? Batista was Tong Po, good casting on that part. I haven't seen it.


Haven't seen it either. I see the reboot also starred JCVD, is this new one the sequel to the reboot? 
The reboot seems to be a scene-for-scene remake of the original, but with Van Damme as the wise old master. Might be interesting.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 12, 2017)

Veho said:


> Haven't seen it either. I see the reboot also starred JCVD, is this new one the sequel to the reboot?
> The reboot seems to be a scene-for-scene remake of the original, but with Van Damme as the wise old master. Might be interesting.



Yeah this sequel follows up the reboot from a few years ago. Smaller cast, I knew nobody except JCVD and Dave Bautista, this one probably is a case of having money to spend for someone like Mike Tyson. Lambert's not a superstar, but you know, a name really, Highlander, Raiden from the first Mortal Kombat, big movies for their time. I love his laugh, it's very distinctive.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 12, 2017)

John Wick 1&2 was the best entertaining movies of 2014-17.


----------

